
Show HN: QPage.one – End to End AI-Powered Recruitment Automation Software - Farbodkhz
https://www.qpage.one/
======
Farbodkhz
Hey! I'm building QPage [https://www.qpage.one/](https://www.qpage.one/) \-
public beta phase An end to end recruitment process automation and would love
some feedback besides our Mom tests (even though their feedback is pretty
brutal :)) It's all about bring the whole chain and services required in
hiring process in one platform all built-in. From data consistency to remove
cognitive unbiased decision to high quality assessment tests (Psychometric to
Expertise Tests) and even video interview tool. Offering free lifetime basic
plan, so don't hesitate to sign up and start automating your recruitment
process.

------
mohammad_azadeh
A stone solid team behind this product makes it something you can easily rely
on. How they employ AI in such a product is also very interesting.

------
hanaq
How do you use AI in it?

~~~
Farbodkhz
Well, AI is giving plenty of services from automating job description
suggestions to Resume Parsing, Candidate Matching and many more

------
merkut
One of the best

